# My Wife Told Me To Go To The Doctors ........



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

My wife told me to go to the doctors and get some of those tablets that 'help' get an erection.




You should have seen her face when I came back and tossed her some diet pills!




I'm still looking for a place to live.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> My wife told me to go to the doctors and get some of those tablets that 'help' get an erection.
> 
> You should have seen her face when I came back and tossed her some diet pills!
> 
> I'm still looking for a place to live.


Ha! ha! ha! ha! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

That has really tickled me!

Sue


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hah, you say that!

I asked my wife what I should get for our anniversary and she said something to make her look sexy!

I still don't understand why she got mad when opened a crate of Stella!

I too an looking for somewhere to live!

Eddie


----------

